# Can I share your bra, pleeeeeeze!



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

The ultimate prepper device: a bra that can protect 2 people from noxious air. Really.

FOXNews.com - In Case of Emergency, Please Remove Your Bra

Hey, in an emergency it might get my face slapped if I ask for one, and my wife would be mighty mad if I wasn't asking her, but a life saved.......


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Welllll......*

I'm gonna keep my "Nose" outta this one.........:beercheer::beercheer:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

"You have to be prepared all the time, at any place, at any moment, and practically every woman wears a bra," she said.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
well, I think it's BRILLIANT, and anything that has to do with BOOBS is awesome IMHO :2thumb:


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

This is only a drill. Test test test.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Not all woman wear a bra.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

catsraven said:


> Not all woman wear a bra.


BLASPHEMY! :gaah:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Okay, some one has to say it.....

This is fine for women like me, B cups (no comments needed here). But I do not think that will work well for women like Mom, F cups. I can't see how that would form a tight enough seal. Perhaps they can design a hood conversion for that size.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> Okay, some one has to say it.....
> 
> This is fine for women like me, B cups (no comments needed here). But I do not think that will work well for women like Mom, F cups. I can't see how that would form a tight enough seal. Perhaps they can design a hood conversion for that size.


HEY !! "B's" are good...they have many good uses...they make honey they are better then a C on your report card..and bless "mom" for the F's... I always had lots of them... some of my best friends are B's... b's are wonderful! where would we "B" without them?...from A to C ?? just don't seem natural... sounds like somebody helping mother nature..

Here's to all the "B's" :beercheer::beercheer::beercheer::beercheer:


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> BLASPHEMY! :gaah:


:lolsmash:


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> HEY !! "B's" are good...they have many good uses...they make honey they are better then a C on your report card..and bless "mom" for the F's... I always had lots of them... some of my best friends are B's... b's are wonderful! where would we "B" without them?...from A to C ?? just don't seem natural... sounds like somebody helping mother nature..
> 
> Here's to all the "B's" :beercheer::beercheer::beercheer::beercheer:


LOL!!! Well, I'm a "C", and I would like to know where all these proud "B"'s are. Every time I go to get measured, some young waif who might be lucky to be a "B" tries to tell me I'M a B!

An umm....interesting story though! :beercheer:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, I know someone, who shall remain nameless,  who is an "A" and couldn't be happier, along with her other half.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have been fine holding A's .. B's .. C's ... and now I have a woman who is sporting some size bigger than my head ... DoubleF or G or something like that.

I would never get a good seal around my face using something that big!


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

So now, we guys must either keep our ladies close by just in case..... or make a major lifestyle change........

I'll keep my painter's mask, thank you........


----------



## tommu56 (Sep 19, 2010)

Next there will be a respirator jock strap?????????


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

ewwwwwwww


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Bigdog57 said:


> So now, we guys must either keep our ladies close by just in case..... or make a major lifestyle change........
> 
> I'll keep my painter's mask, thank you........


for those of you that *don't* want to keep your ladies 'close by'... you know who would be *more* than happy to?... 
THIS :2thumb: GUY! so send em' on over to Ohio, boys!


----------

